# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Wormwood, it does wonders..

## vusiliyk

Ive already posted a thread about wormwood, but now that all of the snow melted and plants are growing, i picked some more wormwood to make tea with.
 It grows by my house in washington on the side of some roads that tend to be a little dusty and have pineneedles along with other weeds alongside the road. I put about 1.5 teaspoons of it in boiling water, let it steep, added a lot of sugar becase of the bitterness and went to bed. 
My dream started to be unsually vivid and life like. so i started to think like i do in real life and sure enough i remembered to do my first in-dream reality check! I got lucid and i really reccomend that you try to find some if you have trouble with lucids.

----------


## LucidEric

cool, ill try it if i can get some.

----------


## BigFan

Very interesting, thanks for the info  :smiley:

----------


## 1ns4n1ty

I don't understand how you can drink that stuff... i'd rather go to a buffet then do shots of ipecac than have to drink a mugfull of that stuff.

----------


## vusiliyk

its not that bad with a mixture of another tea and a lot of sugar

----------


## Enlightenment

Wormwood is a close relative of Mugwort which would explain why it works so well. Mugwort is another good herb to aid in lucid dreaming and dream recall. Put the two together and you have a great lucid/dream aid  :smiley:

----------


## Spores

Wormwood was the basic ingredient of Absinth; Artemisia absinthium
This stuff is definitely psychoactive

I have no problems with harsh tastes.
I also use Ginseng rootpowder once in a while  :smiley:

----------


## ZmillA

You would have to take a large and harmfull amount of wormwood by itself to get any serious psychoactive effects. Mixing it with marijuana gives a different kind of high which I like, however.

----------


## lou1024

Tastes absolutely morbid, but worth it.  It is the most effective herb for dreaming I've ever found.

----------


## lou1024

Also, to clear up a myth, Thujone has little to no effect in Absinthe, contrary to popular belief.  An individual would die from alcohol poisoning far, far before he felt the effects of thujone, which consist of convulsions and seizures. Here's one of the many studies done for reference: http://www.thujone.info/thujone-absinthe-5.html 
Also: 
feeverte.net/thujone.html _*Removed Link*_

Thujone is also not responsible for the dream lucidity produced by Wormwood.
Very high amounts of thujone can be found in common sage; it remains effect less.

If anyone has information on what exactly in wormwood helps with dreams, I'd be very interested, I have yet to find anything noteworthy about the subject.  The internet is too ridden with anti-thujone myths to fully uncover wormwood's potential.

----------


## DrunkenArse

You might want to find a better source of wormwood. If it is a heavily travelled road, then herbs that you gather from next to them can pick up heavy metals from the car fumes. You might want to consider digging some up and planting it in your yard as far away from a road as you can get or try to find some as far away from the roads as you can.

----------


## vusiliyk

thats exactly what i did, but still, its actually a road that cars pass at a rate of only like one a minute

----------


## lou1024

There is a bunch of reliable vendors online which sell wormwood.  The usual price is 114 grams for eight (8.00) dollars.  I am not sure what Dreamviews stance on posting vendor information is, so I will not post any.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

> Ive already posted a thread about wormwood, but now that all of the snow melted and plants are growing, i picked some more wormwood to make tea with.
>  It grows by my house in washington on the side of some roads that tend to be a little dusty and have pineneedles along with other weeds alongside the road. I put about 1.5 teaspoons of it in boiling water, let it steep, added a lot of sugar becase of the bitterness and went to bed. 
> My dream started to be unsually vivid and life like. so i started to think like i do in real life and sure enough i remembered to do my first in-dream reality check! I got lucid and i really reccomend that you try to find some if you have trouble with lucids.




Very interesting. I tried some once when a friend bought a "kit" to make abysnth, which contained a lot of wormwood. It was an awful taste, like gasoline but I can get over that. You mentioned Washington - I'm from there as well, just wondering if I can find some anywhere near where I am, or if you have tips on where I can look - you can PM me if you prefer  ::D:

----------


## hisnameistyler

Precautions & Side Effects

"Since wormwood contains thujone, a chemical similar to tetratetrahydrocannibinol (THC) which is found in marijuana, the FDA has placed wormwood in the unsafe category. It has been reported that thujone may cause nerve damage and other side effects. Consult with a healthcare professional or doctor knowledgeable in herbal medicine before taking wormwood."

Also very interesting! But I'm willing to look into this. Anybody know where I can get some of this herb?

----------


## vusiliyk

i found wormwood plants at the gardening section onf my walmart... for those of you in sunny parts of america.

----------


## hisnameistyler

Ugh, I'm in New York.

----------


## lou1024

> Ugh, I'm in New York.



Why don't you simply search online?

----------


## MrFantasy

there's also wormwood supplements you can buy at Vitamin stores or possibly your local supermarket, but some people don't like it in a pill.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

> there's also wormwood supplements you can buy at Vitamin stores or possibly your local supermarket, but some people don't like it in a pill.



Why not? Not as potent?

----------


## DrunkenArse

potency is an issue because a lot of herbal supplement manufactures skimp on the active ingredients. Some more then others. Even if they don't skimp, the processes used to get them into pill form can harm the active ingredients. 

The tinctures are normally better. Fresh herb is best.

Non-mechanistically, some people feel that taking an herb in something other then natural form, harms your spiritual connection with the plant. The first reason is enough for me though...

edit: personally, I think herbal pills are more often then not a complete waste of time, money and herbs

----------


## mrdeano

Do you think they grow in the UK?

----------


## dwdream

Have you tried the capsules?

----------


## Nobylspoon

I just ordered 1lb of dried/cut wormwood and mugwort on Amazon. I'll experiment with making a potent (but not horrific) tea blend when they arrive  :smiley:

----------


## destineer

Sorry to resurrect a two-year-old thread, but the first post in this thread was the one that made me try wormwood for WBTB, so it made sense to follow up here. Using wormwood has brought me lucid dreams three times out of three attempts so far.

The first time I took wormwood for WBTB was about 2 weeks ago.  I took one capsule of Oregon's Wild Harvest organic Wormwood, which contains 280 mg of wormwood herb aerial parts.  I had a very brief lucid dream, but woke up almost immediately with my heart pounding.  I made a note to try again with a much lower dosage.  The recommended dosage on the bottle is 3 capsules (780 mg), which might be necessary for expelling intestinal worms, but the pounding heart tells me even one capsule is too much, at least for me.

The second time I tried wormwood for WBTB was about a week ago.  I opened the capsule over my mouth and took the minimum amount I could get out.  Even though it's bitter, I held it in my mouth for a while for sublingual absorption.  It wasn't easy to get back to sleep, but when I did, I went right into a lucid dream, which lasted longer than the first, but was still fairly brief.  No pounding heart on awakening this time.  

The third time I tried wormwood for WBTB was last night.  I tried the same minimal dose of wormwood, but this time I added a tiny amount (< 1mg) of 5-HTP to help with getting back to sleep quickly.  This time I hit the jackpot, with at least 5 distinct lucid dreams interrupted by short periods of nearly waking up but directing attention to bringing the dream back, which worked several times in a row. I think the 5-HTP helped with staying asleep.  I am strongly affected by 5-HTP, melatonin and just about everything else, so I only take tiny amounts, but someone who needs more will probably do better with more.

I believe there are two factors that helped me to bring the success rate of wormwood up this high.  One is that I don't set an alarm to do WBTB, I wait for a night when I naturally wake up too early and take advantage of the fact that it's 2 or 3 am instead of worrying about it.  The other is that try not to use any particular dream-aid supplement more than once a week.  I've never found a supplement that worked its best two nights in a row, and most things that work well work better the longer I wait to try them again.  A week is usually sufficient.

The intensity of the onset of my dreaming on wormwood calls immediate attention to it.  The whole scene appears out of nowhere with no subtlety and I immediately suspect I'm dreaming.  That is usually easy to for me to verify by having dream characters say words I am thinking.  I think of an uncommon word, and if somebody else says it, I know for sure I'm dreaming.  Lately I've also tried looking at my hands.  It's fun to watch the number of fingers change, unquestionable evidence that a dream is in progress.

So, wormwood has been a great success for me.

----------


## Naiya

Thanks for the tip. I have a ton of wormwood and tried making tea, but my GOD the bitterness! It was awful! At the time I'd added a bunch of florals, ie rose and lavender to help with the taste, but it wasn't enough. Next time I'll add a ton of sugar instead. I'm excited to give it another go.  ::D: 


BTW, for those who want a similar effect but can't stand the taste or want something with a more mild active ingredient, try mugwort. It's in the same family as wormwood, similar active ingredients but not as strong of an effect. It also doesn't taste so bad (it is still bitter though).

----------


## Lucidhawk

I bought some stuff called dream herb once, you can smoke it or make a tea, so naturally I made a tea with it. Even with sugar, it was like the worst tasting medicine you could imagine, and I chugged an entire glass of it! Needless to say, I threw it away the next day due to the awful taste and not really any results. Have to try wormwood next.

----------


## destineer

The reliability of wormwood for lucid dreaming, at least in my case, has been so remarkable that I thought a followup would be useful.

By now I have tried wormwood for WBTB about once a week since my previous post.  It has worked every time except one, in which I waited only 5 days after the previous attempt.  A week seems to be the magic waiting period for me.  I've also found since using wormwood once a week that the occurrence of lucid dreams in between has also increased, adding one or two extra periods of lucidity during the week.  Before using wormwood weekly, sometimes weeks would go by between lucid dreams.

To prevent the heart-pounding issue, I only take enough powder from the capsule that I can just taste it.  More than that causes highly unpleasant chest thumping, both trying to get to sleep and upon awakening.  I keep it under my tongue for a while to increase absorption.

Have fun!

----------


## FryingMan

I stopped trying wormwood because of the terrible way it made me feel (that heart thumping, and I already have an occasional light arrhythmia that it exacerbates so it freaks me out; and a general feeling of malaise).   No doubting the wildness of the dreams when on it, though.   Generally, all the scare articles about how dangerous and unpredictable it is and the terrible feeling made me drop it.

----------


## Whatsnext

> I bought some stuff called dream herb once, you can smoke it or make a tea, so naturally I made a tea with it. Even with sugar, it was like the worst tasting medicine you could imagine, and I chugged an entire glass of it! Needless to say, I threw it away the next day due to the awful taste and not really any results. Have to try wormwood next.



Calea? Calea tea is so gross it changes your perception of what "gross" means. A friend of mine vomited after one sip lol. You can smoke it too but I've never had luck with it.

----------


## Aelf

Really appreciate this detailed feedback about your success! Wormwood is a fascinating herb :-)





> Sorry to resurrect a two-year-old thread, but the first post in this thread was the one that made me try wormwood for WBTB, so it made sense to follow up here. Using wormwood has brought me lucid dreams three times out of three attempts so far.
> 
> The first time I took wormwood for WBTB was about 2 weeks ago.  I took one capsule of Oregon's Wild Harvest organic Wormwood, which contains 280 mg of wormwood herb aerial parts.  I had a very brief lucid dream, but woke up almost immediately with my heart pounding.  I made a note to try again with a much lower dosage.  The recommended dosage on the bottle is 3 capsules (780 mg), which might be necessary for expelling intestinal worms, but the pounding heart tells me even one capsule is too much, at least for me.
> 
> The second time I tried wormwood for WBTB was about a week ago.  I opened the capsule over my mouth and took the minimum amount I could get out.  Even though it's bitter, I held it in my mouth for a while for sublingual absorption.  It wasn't easy to get back to sleep, but when I did, I went right into a lucid dream, which lasted longer than the first, but was still fairly brief.  No pounding heart on awakening this time.  
> 
> The third time I tried wormwood for WBTB was last night.  I tried the same minimal dose of wormwood, but this time I added a tiny amount (< 1mg) of 5-HTP to help with getting back to sleep quickly.  This time I hit the jackpot, with at least 5 distinct lucid dreams interrupted by short periods of nearly waking up but directing attention to bringing the dream back, which worked several times in a row. I think the 5-HTP helped with staying asleep.  I am strongly affected by 5-HTP, melatonin and just about everything else, so I only take tiny amounts, but someone who needs more will probably do better with more.
> 
> I believe there are two factors that helped me to bring the success rate of wormwood up this high.  One is that I don't set an alarm to do WBTB, I wait for a night when I naturally wake up too early and take advantage of the fact that it's 2 or 3 am instead of worrying about it.  The other is that try not to use any particular dream-aid supplement more than once a week.  I've never found a supplement that worked its best two nights in a row, and most things that work well work better the longer I wait to try them again.  A week is usually sufficient.
> ...

----------


## Lang

This thread has been inactive for years, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please don't revive old threads (this is called "necroposting" and is against forum rules)

Please read ad follow the rules here: https://www.dreamviews.com/rules-reg...rum-rules.html
I would also advise you to speak to your doctor before taking supplements as you may or may not know what the effects it will have on you in the long run.  :wink2: 

_EDITED. Kindly follow this link to Hilary's new Thread._ : https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aid...-new-22-a.html

~ Lang.
Dream Views Moderator.

This topic is locked.

 ::D:

----------

